# Magazine articles now on Google Books



## cfellows (Dec 11, 2008)

I've just learned that many articles, including build articles, are available http://books.google.com. I know there are a number of steam engine and other engine build articles in the old Popular Mechanics and Popular Science Magazines. Just include the magazine name and the topic in the search field.

Chuck


----------

